# Help Bidding a Property



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

First time bidding snow, have plowed before and will be using a 8'2" Boss VXT on a Dodge Ram 2500 property is in NJ so I know pricing is different in different regions 


Info
Parking Lot is Gravel and snow can be put anywhere
30,000 sqft
Approx 60 wide by 300 
has a small rectangle area 100 x 50
a circle drop off out front 16 wide road x 100 linear ft

Looking for a 3" Trigger + per inch after and Salt 

I want to try a seasonal rate to help cover insurance and things but I also in per event to me i think 3" trigger is no good i am going to give them a 2" trigger cause i dont want snow packed from drivers


Let me know what you think


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Attached the Lotsize.com image


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Me, here, $130 per push.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$4200 for the season

Also, salt doesn't work very well on gravel


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1866055 said:


> Me, here, $130 per push.


So for $130/push. If theres a 2 inch trigger and theres a 6" snowfall its 3 pushes correct? Billed at 390.

Thanks


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1866123 said:


> $4200 for the season
> 
> Also, salt doesn't work very well on gravel


What would you suggest instead of salt?

And the seasonal rate is unlimited if we have a crazy winter? Does that include salt ?


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

brianhscott3;1866228 said:


> So for $130/push. If theres a 2 inch trigger and theres a 6" snowfall its 3 pushes correct? Billed at 390.
> 
> Thanks


This is why my contracts state "Client allows Contractor to decide when it's appropriate to plow". What happens if you put a 2" trigger, but don't get to it until there's 3" on the ground? Looks like your $390 just got trimmed to $260 if you only get there twice. I also show each push on the invoice, as well as the amount of snow and time that I arrived on site.


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

cdmckane;1866240 said:


> This is why my contracts state "Client allows Contractor to decide when it's appropriate to plow". What happens if you put a 2" trigger, but don't get to it until there's 3" on the ground? Looks like your $390 just got trimmed to $260 if you only get there twice. I also show each push on the invoice, as well as the amount of snow and time that I arrived on site.


Our snow log has all that information so ill be sure to add to invoice details i like the verbiage for the contract similar to what I had.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

brianhscott3;1866230 said:


> What would you suggest instead of salt?
> 
> And the seasonal rate is unlimited if we have a crazy winter? Does that include salt ?


Sand or washed dust

All inclusive


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

brianhscott3;1866230 said:


> What would you suggest instead of salt?
> 
> And the seasonal rate is unlimited if we have a crazy winter? Does that include salt ?


Very fine rock salt works to a point I have one gravel lot Once the rock frozen down I will spread 3/8'' chip rock mostly for traction


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If your client wants no more then 2 inches of accumulation, then plow every 2 inches. 
I always figured the "trigger" was merely the minimum amount needed to require a push, but not necessarily when you go plow in a bigger storm. One of my clients wants anything over 2 inches pushed, but wants it done as few times as I am willing to push, so I set 12 inches as my "push twice" number.
So don't assume, make sure you and your client have a clear understanding.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

cdmckane;1866240 said:


> This is why my contracts state "Client allows Contractor to decide when it's appropriate to plow". What happens if you put a 2" trigger, but don't get to it until there's 3" on the ground? Looks like your $390 just got trimmed to $260 if you only get there twice. I also show each push on the invoice, as well as the amount of snow and time that I arrived on site.


I'll play devils advocate. If they had tiered pricing at $130 for 1-3", then 3.1-6" would likely be around $195 and 6.1-9" would be around $295. At 2 pushes on a 6" storm I'm still ahead with the possibility of 3 pushes if time allows. On an 8" storm I make significantly more even if I only go 3 times, lose very little if I only make it twice, and make out like a bandit if I go 4 times. Naturally this all must be based on the clients expectations of service.

A trigger also gives the customer an idea of the maximum they will pay based on the total accumulation. With a 6" storm on a 2" trigger the most they will be serviced is 3 times. If I can only make it twice they pay less.


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

jerpa;1866533 said:


> I'll play devils advocate. If they had tiered pricing at $130 for 1-3", then 3.1-6" would likely be around $195 and 6.1-9" would be around $295. At 2 pushes on a 6" storm I'm still ahead with the possibility of 3 pushes if time allows. On an 8" storm I make significantly more even if I only go 3 times, lose very little if I only make it twice, and make out like a bandit if I go 4 times. Naturally this all must be based on the clients expectations of service.
> 
> A trigger also gives the customer an idea of the maximum they will pay based on the total accumulation. With a 6" storm on a 2" trigger the most they will be serviced is 3 times. If I can only make it twice they pay less.


I think tiered pricing is what im looking for do you have a certain factor you use in jumping up to the next tier?

I also believe ill send a seasonal quote as that may sound like a better deal.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't do tiered pricing but most seem to take the base and raise it by 1.5 for the next tier, then 1.5x that price for the 3rd tier and so on. I bid per push with a trigger or seasonal. I will generally adjust my bid so whichever plan I want them to take is a better deal and if they don't I still make what I feel is fair for the other option. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1866055 said:


> Me, here, $130 per push.





jrs.landscaping;1866123 said:


> $4200 for the season
> 
> Also, salt doesn't work very well on gravel





cdmckane;1866240 said:


> This is why my contracts state "Client allows Contractor to decide when it's appropriate to plow". What happens if you put a 2" trigger, but don't get to it until there's 3" on the ground? Looks like your $390 just got trimmed to $260 if you only get there twice. I also show each push on the invoice, as well as the amount of snow and time that I arrived on site.





Antlerart06;1866253 said:


> Very fine rock salt works to a point I have one gravel lot Once the rock frozen down I will spread 3/8'' chip rock mostly for traction





jerpa;1866567 said:


> I don't do tiered pricing but most seem to take the base and raise it by 1.5 for the next tier, then 1.5x that price for the 3rd tier and so on. I bid per push with a trigger or seasonal. I will generally adjust my bid so whichever plan I want them to take is a better deal and if they don't I still make what I feel is fair for the other option. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


What trigger depth do you use?

2" ... 3"...?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

brianhscott3;1867114 said:


> What trigger depth do you use?
> 
> 2" ... 3"...?


I need at least 3" of snow to bother going out, or my clients get mad. I wait till the storm is over for anything under 12". If the forecast is for 13 or above, I will plow everyone at the approximate halfway point, and charge 2x. If we get a humdinger, say 20+ inches, I will plow most 3x. A few I might just do 2x, only because I am too tired to bother and the places are empty summer homes.
I use the 12" depth because we get only 4 or 5 over that as a rule, and at that depth my clients can understand me plowing twice. I have very frugal clients. It's a NH Yankee thing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

brianhscott3;1867114 said:


> What trigger depth do you use?
> 
> 2" ... 3"...?


Mostly 1'' is the triggers on Com. I have. I plow with the storm 
I have one that has no trigger. If its a dusting I'm there doing something

Gravel lot I have its 3'' trigger

My 10 Res. Driveways are done after the snow or every 6'' which ever comes first


----------

